# Rockets release Luther Head and sign James White (Heat get Head)



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

> CHICAGO — The Rockets released guard Luther Head on Saturday, in time for him to be picked up by another team before Sunday's deadline to be eligible for the post-season.
> 
> "Luther has been a great player and representative for the Rockets organization," Rockets general manager Daryl Morey said. When it became clear he wasn't going to see minutes in our rotation, he maintained his professional demeanor and continued to work hard every day."
> 
> ...


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/front/6286398.html


Is some one comming?!


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: Rockets release guard Luther Head*

Took long enough

Good luck Luther!!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Rockets release guard Luther Head*

Well, we all know that Luther isn't part of the future. However, I thought we would move him at least until Summer. I didn't see the release coming, but yeah, are we going to pick up anybody?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Rockets release guard Luther Head*

This guarantees us to go at least West Finals. It's about time.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Rockets release guard Luther Head*

Did we payout the total amount??

If not can we get under the luxury tax if we were to sign someone else????????


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Rockets release guard Luther Head*

His salary still counts against us. I don't think we'll sign anyone.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Rockets release guard Luther Head*

Sign Stevie for the minimum!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Rockets release guard Luther Head*

Well, I was wrong....James White!

I'll try to find another link.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Rockets release guard Luther Head*



> In the D-League, White was averaging 26 points and five rebounds, shooting 55% from the field. He was also this years D-League dunk champ.


...


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: Rockets release Luther Head and sign James White*

I kinda thought we would call back Mike Harris.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: Rockets release Luther Head and sign James White*

Not that I search YouTube alot but, is he the only guy to have officially dunked from the free throw line without stepping over the line? WOW!


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Rockets release Luther Head and sign James White*

Yeah that's the guy. He never did much in the NBA though.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Rockets release Luther Head and sign James White*



> The Rockets are close to signing high-scoring NBA Development League forward James White to a 10-day contract, a person with knowledge of the deal said Saturday.
> 
> Averaging 25.6 points per game for the Anaheim Arsenal, White is the fourth-leading scorer in the D-League. A 6-7 forward out of Cincinnati, he had 33 and 36 points in his past two games before he was held out of Saturday’s game because of the talks with the Rockets.


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6287069.html


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Rockets release Luther Head and sign James White*

Well, I just see another Gerald Green in White. I hope he produces though. That guy can really jump.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Rockets release Luther Head and sign James White*



> James White
> D-League Showcase- Day Two
> January 7, 2009
> James White is an interesting developing story in Anaheim. He is second in the league in scoring, averaging 22.9 points per game, while shooting a sensational 55.3% from the field. And he’s not just dunking the ball to keep the percentage high. He is using his superior foot speed and first dribble to drive by the defender and finish at the rim with a variety of lay-ups and short shots.
> ...


This kid will be out the door next week if this true.:thinking2:

http://www.draftexpress.com/profile/James-White-71/


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Rockets release Luther Head and sign James White*



Dean the Master said:


> Well, I just see another Gerald Green in White. I hope he produces though. That guy can really jump.


Same thing I thought. I don't see him ever getting court time unless we're up by 30. We're already loaded on the wings without T-Mac.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Rockets release Luther Head and sign James White*

Nets On The Verge Of Signing Luther Head?




> *Adding guard Luther Head would help New Jersey Nets' bid for a playoff spot.*
> If the Nets have an earnest interest in making the playoffs this year, they can add a potentially significant piece - one that will cost them $215,000, once they move bodies around - sometime Tuesday afternoon.
> 
> Luther Head, the tough but undersized swing guard who was waived by the Houston Rockets late Saturday, is available to the bidder who can give him enough playing time to improve his value for this summer's free agent market.
> ...


http://www.nj.com/nets/index.ssf/2009/03/adding_guard_luther_head_would.html


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Rockets release Luther Head and sign James White*

Get Head NJ Nets!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Rockets release Luther Head and sign James White*



mtlk said:


> This kid will be out the door next week if this true.:thinking2:
> 
> http://www.draftexpress.com/profile/James-White-71/





> He also now understands that he needs to control his emotion on the court. Earlier in the season, White would often contest calls the referees made, but he realizes that they are just doing their job and he needs to stay focused.
> 
> “I’m trying to calm down and leave the refs alone. The last three or four weeks I’ve really been working at it.”
> 
> ...


http://www.draftexpress.com/blog/D-League-Blog/#James-White-Knocking-on-the-NBAs-Door-Again-3106


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: Rockets release Luther Head and sign James White*

Sucks that Houston wasn't able to trade Luther to New Jersey for a second round pick. On the selfish tip, the Rockets should've just held on to him come playoff time instead of signing James White.

Good for Luther though. Definitely not a PG.


----------



## T-Mac (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: Rockets release Luther Head and sign James White*

I'm glad Head is gone, he's not a PG, which makes him a defensive liability when we play him at the 2, chokes in the playoffs, and is too one dimensional. I am kinda disappointed the person we plan to replace him with is James White though, from what I've seen, he doesn't have much else to offer aside from his athleticism..


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: Rockets release Luther Head and sign James White*



> I kinda thought we would call back Mike Harris.


I started thinking about him to and it makes we wonder if he is available right now or not? It would make sense to bring Mike back.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Rockets release Luther Head and sign James White*



jdiggidy said:


> I started thinking about him to and it makes we wonder if he is available right now or not? It would make sense to bring Mike back.


I thought they will bring D.J. Strawberry.

http://www.draftexpress.com/profile/D.J.-Strawberry-1076/


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Rockets release Luther Head and sign James White*



jdiggidy said:


> Sucks that Houston wasn't able to trade Luther to New Jersey for a second round pick. On the selfish tip, *the Rockets should've just held on to him come playoff time* instead of signing James White.
> 
> Good for Luther though. Definitely not a PG.


WTF!? Stay off the pipe. This can't possibly come from a Rockets fan.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Rockets release Luther Head and sign James White*

It's official.



> Houston Rockets General Manager Daryl Morey announced today that the team has signed guard/forward James White of the NBA D-League’s Anaheim Arsenal to a 10-day contract. White becomes the 12th GATORADE Call-Up of the season.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Rockets release Luther Head and sign James White*



> “He brings us some much-needed athleticism on both ends of the court,” says Assistant Coach Elston Turner. “He’s a guy who can excite the fans with lob catches and put-back dunks. And as bad as we need some shot blockers and weakside help to change a shot – he can do those kinds of things.
> 
> “But I have no idea yet where he will fit in right now. For the first time this season, we’re settling in on some chemistry without anybody in-and-out. It’s tough from his standpoint because you have to learn a lot of plays and you have to learn players, but it’s tough from our standpoint, too, because we have to integrate him without disrupting what we’re already doing.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/rockets/news/James_White_Lands_In_Houston-303249-34.html?rss=true


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Rockets release Luther Head and sign James White*

Yea, Cook actually adds another dimension, and he can't even get minutes. It would be useful to fit him in at times to spread the court and have Artest posting up opposing guards. I just don't see any room for White.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Rockets release Luther Head and sign James White*

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3949847

Head to the Heat.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Rockets release Luther Head and sign James White*

He wants minutes and a next year contract.:biggrin:


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: Rockets release Luther Head and sign James White*

i still like this signing regardless. when you have someone as athletically gifted as james white you just have to give him a chance to develop. maybe he wasn't ready and he didn't have the right mentality a few years back but playing in the nbdl must have been a humbling experience. i think he deserves a shot. this team needs a guy like him, someone who's got good size and can can find a niche within the system with his versatility. he's a dunker for sure, but when you're that athletic you're capable of much more than just dunk if you have some dedication.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*It's Official: Heat add combo guard Head*

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3952667



> *First, he's a ballhandler* and the Heat have sought an extra one of those to play behind starter Mario Chalmers.


^ From the article. Hilarious!!!

I do wish Luther Good Luck though. I hope he can drain the 3ball with DWade dishing to him!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: It's Official: Heat add combo guard Head*

I think this was posted on the release thread...who cares about Luther Head anyway?

Merged because I'm bored.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: It's Official: Heat add combo guard Head*

Rockets to Re-Up White for 10 More Days



> Morey said Tuesday the club was impressed with White and thought he would be with the team for the forseeable future.
> 
> White was very appreciative when he heard that.
> 
> "It feels great," White said. "It means everybody accepted me and I'm getting along great with all of the guys and the all of the coaching staff."


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I guess hes a practice only guy. Just seeing what he does there because I dont see him getting any PT unless its some crazy blowout.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I guess hes a practice only guy. Just seeing what he does there because I dont see him getting any PT unless its some crazy blowout.


Yes, I think this is pretty much his case with this team, just like happened with Gerald Green last season.


----------

